# Squeaky Rear end



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

Ah too many sprouts I here you say but alas no, it is the van that has the problem.
When moving, the rear end of my 09 plate Sundance 590RL sound like an old house that is about to fall down, I would like to think that, as it is only 7 months old, (bought new in July) that this is not the case and it just needs a bit of lubrication here and there, can anyone suggest where these lubrication points might be and what lubricant is best to use please?
I have squirted the leaf srings, shocks and everything else around this area with spray grease and still it squeaks and groans. 

Tezza


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

If you have leaf springs it's likely to be the end bushes, lubricate with brake fluid and allow to seep in,

Loddy


----------



## andos679 (Feb 4, 2010)

Does the squeaking stop when the roads are wet ? 9/10 times it's the spring eye bushes rubbing against the shackle plates. Not much can be done as any lube will dry out and getting it between the plates and the bushes isn't the easiest of jobs to start with ! Good luck. Colin


----------

